# Shagbark Hickory....



## jones54 (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone here ever use shagbark hickory for smoking, grilling...If so, what you think about it?


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 1, 2012)

Shadbark Hickory is fine for smoking. Has almost identical flavor to regular hickory.


----------



## sausageboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## sprky (Mar 1, 2012)

Interesting.  I thought hickory was hickory no matter what variety


----------



## animal (Mar 2, 2012)

All the hickory trees have the same flavor to me.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Shagbark hickory is fine for smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 6, 2012)

Pecan is a Hickory 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . but shag bark is ideal for most anything , I use a lot of Hickory:

http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums...ndSettingsStanPatMyDocumentsMyPictures008.jpg

Had a whole cord in there last August , need more and some more Cherry.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 6, 2012)

The tree may be different, but the flavour will be very similar.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 6, 2012)

Shagbark is wonderful stuff, I think Swamp is a bit better.
They're the only two I have to choose from on my place, both are in short supply, but thank God there's more Swamp because I need the Shagbark for the nuts.
Tons of Cherry and Maple.


~Martin


----------

